# Sun's turn around



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Well the sun should have reached maximum North declination and be heading back South. I remember watching it do this. way back when, through my sextant. Same as watching it on the meridian at noon, always filled me with awe.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

yep its all down hill now happy christmas shopping


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

As they say in Scotland "the nichts are fair drawing in".


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

woodend said:


> Well the sun should have reached maximum North declination and be heading back South. I remember watching it do this. way back when, through my sextant. Same as watching it on the meridian at noon, always filled me with awe.


Awe? I understand it frightened the cr^p out of the ancients and required many goats, virgins etc to make it go back up.
Someone must have a good supply of both because it still does (Thumb)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

(Someone's got to do it)

"Winter is coming."


[=P]


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

There's a chill in the air......


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

No it's not Bob.At least for me. I have watched the sun rise over the hills to the East, fractionally different every day. Tomorrow I will watch it come back. My father who was a gardener knew the exact day in March when the sun would touch the top of the back gate. Now, about those virgins?


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

We've still got a few goats to use up, but I think we are clean out of virgins. Damn, it's getting dark already, and it's only 1215 hrs.


----------



## madbob (Dec 30, 2006)

Virgins: That's real nostalgia for you !!!


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Not worried about the virgins these days (as the YMs will be with me) and goats are not of interest. (Jester)

Just making sure that none of you lot discourage global warming or encourage cold and dark in Europe in the next four weeks. I am coming from Oz next week specifically to avoid the cold and dark which currently prevails here.

Prepare to be bored with some more pics of steam paddlers etc thereafter. (Night)


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Hold on. We're still looking for a bit more Summer here.


----------



## Burwah (Apr 3, 2005)

Here we have just passed the shortest day which I was pleased to see. At present sunrise at this latitude is 0734 and sunset 1708. Am looking forward to those long warm summery days once again.


----------

